# How to fix error code 12?



## MOSSYY (Mar 11, 2010)

Last week my computer rebooted by itself and after bootup my network adapter wasn't working. I check device manager and it gave me an error code 12 (not enough free resources). After disabling/enabling device, unistalling/reinstalling device, and unistalling/reinstalling drivers with no success, i figured it was a bad nic card. So i ordered a new wired nic and wireless nic and installed both with the most recent drivers. Same outcome for both new nic cards. Ive already tried flashing the bios with the most recent updates. Updated to the most recent chipset. And still no luck. Ive tried disabling all the onboard network controllers from the device manager and from bios. Ive already made sure PNP was enabled in the bios. Ive already tried switching to all 4 different pci slots. I know that it has to do something with the APIC, with the IRQ's and the PCI slots not managing the resources right. But any ideas on how to fix this? Thanks!

Specs
Mobo: Asus Crosshair 
-Support AMD Socket AM2+/AM2 CPU
- NVIDIA nForce 590 
- Dual-channel DDR2 800/667/533
- Extreme Tweaker
- SupremeFX Audio
- Array mic
- LCD Poster
- EL I/O
- Onboard switches
- Onboard LED

NIC card specs are not really relevant because ive tried 3 different nic cards.

Note: Both of my onboard controllers do not work properly. The 1st onboard network controller does not show up at all in device manager. But the second does. The funny thing is that the second network controller loads up in device manager fine without the error code 12. But that network controller does not pull a ip or gateway so that does me no good. And ive already tried disabling and unistalling that device and disabling it in bios but my pci slot nic card still shows up with the error code 12.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried clearing the CMOS?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Code 12 from MS; 
Cause

This error can occur if two devices that are installed on your computer have been assigned the same I/O ports, the same interrupt, or the same Direct Memory Access channel (either by the BIOS, the operating system, or both). This error message can also appear if the BIOS did not allocate enough resources to the device.

Recommended resolution

You can use the Troubleshooting Wizard in Device Manager to determine where the conflict is, and then disable the conflicting device.

Disable the conflicting device

1. On the device Properties dialog box, click the General tab.
2. Click Troubleshoot to start the Troubleshooting Wizard. The wizard asks you some simple questions and provides a solution to your problem based on the answers that you provide.
3. Follow the resolution steps provided by the wizard to resolve the problem.


----------



## MOSSYY (Mar 11, 2010)

To wrench: I just resetted CMOS and its still giving me the error code 12.

To tyree: Ive already tried disabling other devices. And im using Vista 64 bit and the check solutions requires the internet which I am not able to connect to.


----------



## icebelowzero (Jun 22, 2009)

Look to see if you have APIC enabled in the Bios and installed correctly in Vista.

Keep your network adapter enabled on vista but not on Bios. I knew someone who had the same issue that ended up working by doing this.


----------



## MOSSYY (Mar 11, 2010)

Ive already made sure that apic was enabled. The onboard controllers are already disabled in bios. And I can't disable my pci network adapter through bios. And if you disable it in bios you won't even it in device manager. It has to do with conflicting irqs. But you can't change resources (irqs) in vista. So I'm not sure what do you now.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does it show in device manager, or in System Info as a conflicting device?


----------



## MOSSYY (Mar 11, 2010)

It shows in device manager as not having enough free resources. It doesn't show in system info. Everytime I restart my computer I have to do search for hardware changes in order for it to show in device manager. But it pops up with that error code 12.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried using another PCI slot?


----------



## MOSSYY (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah I tried 4 different pci slots with 3 different nic cards.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

When you disabled the 2 integrated network controllers, was it in the Bios or in Windows?


----------



## MOSSYY (Mar 11, 2010)

I've tried disabling it in both. I'm getting close to going out and buying a sledge hammer and really making some problems.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think it's a motherboard failing, do any PCI cards work in it?


----------



## MOSSYY (Mar 11, 2010)

I only have the 3 nic cards that are pci. My HD audio, and 2 nvidia 8800 GTS's are pci express. Actually I'll have to try the pci audio card in my other computer when I get back in town Monday.


----------

